

Ask HN: How can I use my existing app userbase to promote my app? - tn13

My app targeted to a specific community crossed 10k downloads in just 3 days. However the growth has been linear since then. How can I use the existing user base to promote my app ?
======
jbrooksuk
Be careful how you approach this. You don't want to annoy your current user
base by advertising to them if the product is completely different to what
they've currently signed up for.

You could market it as another product by the creators of x, perhaps that'd
work? Just go about it carefully.

~~~
citruspi
He asks how he can use his existing user base to promote the app - he never
mentions a new app.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he wants to know how to use the users to
promote the same app.

~~~
tn13
Yes you are correct. I don't want to promote any new or different app. I am
talking about the same app. Can I import their contact book and send them
invited ? (of course with the permission of the user ? ) I am thinking on
those lines.

My app provides copyright free books in a particular language which is not
very popular. Also, my app is the only app of this kind for that community.

~~~
citruspi
> Send them invited?

Do you mean send them invites which they can share with their friends?

